# nj trains part 3



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

another n scale merge, the double-level as seen from the other end







..




upper level of another section of the n scale room

...

two more sections of n scale


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2009)

THanx for posting. Maybe if you're a good boy Santa will get you a set for Xmas!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool pics !!! Eric, this is a good way to resolve your camera problem !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!!! Great detail!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Cool pics !!! Eric, this is a good way to resolve your camera problem !!! Jean


Yeah, I'll just carry CNYCharles around in my pocket!


----------

